# i made my first snuggle bag :)



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

So after buying and hording lots of fabric remnents from jo anns I finally started on the snuggle bags for my boys. It stinks because I do not have a sewing machine and had to sew it by hand. but after I already made this one my mother tells me that I could have used my neighbors sewing machine. grrr way to tell me after the fact mom. hehehe but thats ok. So I am cutting up all the fabric now so that I can just go and sew them all at once. Any ways.... I kinda messed up on this one on the pieces of fabric not going in the right places as i didnt follow instructions well and now the inside/ outside don't match. But that's ok because shadow doesn't seem to mind  I used these instructions and it worked wonderfully ... http://www.craftideasdirect.com/hedgehog-supplies.html


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Not a bad job for a first try! I'm sure your hedgie loves it!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I think it's cute that way! Looks like Shadow likes it.


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

Fortuitous posting! I'd just been scouring the forums for the link to that exact site but I couldn't find it. Thanks for making my job much easier 

I loveee the mismatched/contrasty fabric you used. Looks super cute and comfy, I'm impressed that you've the patience to hand-sew! That is truly dedication to the hedgehog.


----------



## treehousepie (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome job! I wish I could sew. :[.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Great job! I hope you have better luck than I did: since Snarf always slept in a toque, I decided to get him a hedgie bag. I made my first one the other night, figuring in a sewing machine, fleece, etc, the bag is worth about $200 and looks great: camoflauge and green. Only the best for my boy.

How does he like it? I wouldn't know - the day before I made it, he started sleeping in an old, free, ugly food container tube. :evil:


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

well I don't think he quite understands that he is supposed to go inside it. when I put him in the bag myself he sleeps in there all day but then in the morning after a full night of running, I find him snuggled underneath it. I am hoping he gets the hang of it soon. I am going to try out a stocking shaped one soon.... it should be similar to make just will be in the shape of a stocking shouldn't it?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

yup...just cut your fabric accordingly. make sure the toe is big or he'll get stuck. :shock:


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

here is a pic of him being all warm and cuddly, sorry for the bluryness, my camera doesn't seem to focus well on them


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I like it that way, looks great! I'm sure he will get the hang of it soon.


----------

